# not long now to my op....... nervous



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

having my operation on the 26th of march its all happening very fast had my ct scan on Thursday after having a phone call on Wednesday to go. I am getting very nervous now.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yes, the waiting and anticipation is the hardest thing. Use this time to plan for your recuperation, make sure you have some V-neck tops and anything else you think might make life easier. Having my remaining thyroid out was the best decision ever. I feel wonderful, and I hope you will too!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Try to not be nervous. It really doesn't help. 

Go into it with a positive outlook and the assumption that everything will be fine. Because odds are it will.

Sending good vibes your way...


----------



## jers52 (Mar 5, 2014)

I hear you loud and clear. I just had surgery YESTERDAY and already am so glad I did. I had a multi-nodal goiter for years but recently noticed more difficulty with 'clearing my throat ' more and difficulty getting comfortable with a pillow at night. Turns out I had a 3.2 cm nodule in right lobe with 'many friends' - new endo suggested I consider getting it removed - I already was taking a dose of porcine (compounded thyroid) equivalent to what she considered max - There were too many nodules to Fine needle biopsy them all, and they were inviting their friends... my right lobe was twice the size of normal so I was uncomfortable with shirts, necklaces and everything. Well within the month I was scheduled for the surgery - met the surgeon and was 'on ' in a week. Then I misread the directions and continued my baby aspirin for my heart.... and so was pushed back a week. But I am so pleased with how I am already feeling. Truly not much pain at all, but then again I had back fusion surgery last year that makes this a walk in the park... My incision looks big - but I had friends show their 'after' and not bad at all! I do notice that my feet that were chronically cold have been warm but that may just be the hormones readjusting. I am home (only overnight stay) showered and hair washed... ready to tuck into my own bed. Came home and napped in the recliner. Best of luck to you.

BTW, I am a 62 year old teacher, grandma of 4, avid reader. Tell me more about you!


----------

